# Mando a distancia de porton averiado. Cristal de cuarzo.



## AlfonsoC95 (May 3, 2012)

Se me ha roto el cristal de cuarzo de un mando a distancia de un porton. El mando es este

http://www.archiexpo.es/prod/sommer...es-para-instalacion-domotica-3191-419300.html

y la frecuencia, segun he leido, es de 868.30 Mhz. He estado buscando cristales de esta frecuencia, pero solo los he encontrado con mas y menos frecuencia. ¿que me recomiendas? ¿Funcionaria igual si le pongo uno mas potente? Por cierto, el cristal es de perfil bajo y tiene un numero: 13.575N6 ¿que indica?

Gracias.


----------



## julmar (Jul 10, 2012)

La verdad la referencia esta rara, en cuanto a cambiar por uno de distinta freciencia no te funcionara ya que afectaria por completo el circuito  y en caso que te funciones el receptor estaria en otra banda de frecuencia


----------



## miguelus (Jul 10, 2012)

Mandos.
Al no existir Cuarzos para esta frecuencia se emplea la técnica de PLL, basicamente el funcionamiento es como sigue.
El oscilador funciona en la frecuencia de 868.3, esta frecuencia se divide por 64.
por otro lado hay un oscilador de cuarzo en una frecuencia de 13,567 Mhz, esta frecuencia, muy estable se compara con la de 868.3/64, el resultado será una tensión más o menos continua que se envía al oscilador de 868Mhz, este variará su frecuencia hasta quedar sincronizado con el de 13,567Mhz.
Si te fijas, la frecuencia del cuarzo de tu mando está muy cercana al valor de 13,567Mhz por lo que el mando estará en un valor muy cercano a 868.3 Mhz, esta variación de fecuencia. en la práctica no tiene importancia ya que el sistema de transmisión empleado y el gran ancho de banda empleado en los receptores, permiten una recepcióm muy segura.

Solución para tu problema...

Intenta encontrar un cuarzo muy cercano a el valor que viene en el mando , 13,576 Mhz.

Sal U2


----------

